# Help Please! FSH / LH / AMH Levels!



## Charlieb1

I am hoping someone may be able to help me!! 
My husband and I have been through a number of tests to date and are due to start IVF in March. 
I have been diagnosed with having 1 blocked tube and 1 partially blocked due to PID. After about 2 years of tests and having normal blood test and follicle count results, we then were told in December that my ovarian reserve was very low with an AMH level of 7. This was the first we had heard anything about my eggs. Because of the shock with that  news, I asked my GP if she would do an FSH and LH blood test for me again. I have just had the results this morning which are an FSH of 8.3 and LH of 3.6 but in the notes it says low oestrogen levels. I have had a look on the internet and it seems that these results are ok, not great but ok. This contradicts the hurrendous AMH level though, does anyone know anything about all of this as it is very confusing! I am just trying to find some good news out of all of this, it just seems like its bad news after more bad news all the time!
Thank you!


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

Hi Charlieb1

Please be brave and take courage from my horrendous results.  My amh was measured at 0.07 in October and my fsh is 21+.  I'm sorry I don't know what the impact of your results are with blocked tubes, but I've been told these are just numbers and everything has to be taken into consideration.  I was told because I got pregnant on my second cycle and got more eggs second time around that it's worth doing another cycle.  If you are starting IVF in March your clinic must be confident otherwise they wouldn't put you through the cycle.  I know exactly how you feel though, it feels like you only ever get bad news.  
Good luck


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi Rock-a-Hula, 
Thank you so much for your reply. Unfortuntaley because my tubes are damaged that automatically reduces my chances of ivf working by 50%! I am hoping that even though my levels are not where they should be, the fact that I am 27 will help!  
We just have to be positive and not look into all so much, google is a bad tool sometimes! 
Thank you and good luck for you this month x


----------



## wobs

Hi Charlieb 1

I'm not a doctor and you don't say what your oestrogen level was but your other results look ok.
Personally I think AMH is a v v v misleading tool....Clinics use it to work out the dose of fertility drugs you will need and then start saying you have low reserve etc... My AMH (test 2011 was less than 1) is v low - but I got 7 eggs on our last cycle.... So don't worry too much about your AMH level.  Hormone levels also fluctuate from month to month.
Also where did you hear that having blocked tubes lowers IVF chances?  The point of IVF is to cut out the tube bit so doesn't matter?  That's what I thought anyway.

Try not to stress too much.  Eat heathily (both of you) and as you say time is very much on your side.

Good luck!
Wobs


----------



## Charlieb1

Thanks for your post wobs. I'm jus going with the flow now and staying positive! 
Good luck to you also xx


----------



## Blondie71

Hi Charlie,

If I were you I would deal with the tubes first ie look into removing them as the majority of women have success when they do, I am one of them and would recommend it to anybody, my consultant said I would a 60% improval and he was right I got pg with my twins first cycle after removal.

I wouldn't wind yourself up too much on the hormone levels as people conceive on very low levels and the right meds can do alot, but even with the best hormone levels if those tubes create a toxic environment it's disaster to a cycle...

Take care x


----------

